# nail gun without compressor



## abckidsdad

stardancer54 said:


> I want a nail gun, now do they make them to be used with out a compressor?


Yes they do. I can't remember the brand but I've used one before. It runs on a battery and a small gas cartridge.


----------



## DecksEtc

Dewalt and now Hitachi both make a battery operated finish nailer.

Paslode (battery & gas cartridge) make several types of cordless nailers - finishing and framing.

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Willie T

Senco has two air free cordless nail gun options for those on a tighter budget with no compressor. The Senco Air Free 25 and Air Free 41 are battery powered nail guns that make finish and trim work go fast. The Air Free 25 is good for lighter jobs and is capable of driving around 1,000 nails per charge of the battery. They both have comfort grips to make gripping more comfortable. The Air Free 25 drives 18 gauge nails between 5/8" to 2 1/8" while the Air Free 41 drives 15 gauge nails 1 ¼" to 2 ½". The Air Free 41 is the big brother of these two and is for a little heavier duty jobs and can handle 750 nails per battery charge. Both of these Senco nail guns are less than 8 pounds in weight making them easy to tote around from job to job. Taking only one hour to charge either the Air Free 25 or 41 is fairly portable.

But at around 350 to 380 dollars each, they aren't cheap. One of the compressor/gun combo deals (compressor and two or sometimes three guns) offered almost anywhere for less than the price of one of the Senco guns makes far better sense for a casual user. And you also have the compressor for all kinds of other jobs and tools.


----------



## SandyK

I'm also interested in purchasing a nail gun.

The Paslode is @ Lowes for $209. 

HD has a Porter Cable bundle - compressor, brad nailer, finish nailer and I assume framing nailer. All for $239.

I'm torn - mostly doing crown, trim, wainscot, cabinets and trim.

Any opinions on the porter cable tools?


----------



## Tom Struble

the airless tools are nice but its good to have a compressor around too
there are a lot of things a diyer could use it for


----------



## Willie T

One word of caution. Purchase an "oil bath" compressor if possible. The "pancake" compressors have a history of longivity problems.


----------



## vsheetz

SandyK said:


> I'm also interested in purchasing a nail gun.
> 
> The Paslode is @ Lowes for $209.
> 
> HD has a Porter Cable bundle - compressor, brad nailer, finish nailer and I assume framing nailer. All for $239.
> 
> I'm torn - mostly doing crown, trim, wainscot, cabinets and trim.
> 
> Any opinions on the porter cable tools?


IMHO, the Porter Cable combo such as at HD is a great way to go. I bought the combo a few years ago - pancake compressor and two nailers. Since then added the Porter Cable stapler, palm nailer, and framing nailer. Have used them for various projects from small to medium/large - finished the interior of my attached garage, built a 24x30 workshop from scratch, fences, etc. Now using to remodel the interior public areas of my house. No problems whatsoever. 

The pancake compressor, if you use the framing nailer extensively is inadequate - but if you are willing to wait a few seconds for it to catch up whenever it gets behind, it's ok. I don't view this as a problem as this compressor is not meant to run a framing nailer - but it will and works for this DIY'er.

Vince


----------



## Bob Mariani

Airless guns are more convenient than those needing the compressor. But they are more expensive to run. Especially the passloads. But they all have their place. I have all types and use them on different project. For any large jobs, compressor type, same for the shop. But for service work the passloads, for trim I use the Dewalt battery nailers.


----------



## wrangler

SandyK said:


> I'm also interested in purchasing a nail gun.
> 
> The Paslode is @ Lowes for $209.
> 
> HD has a Porter Cable bundle - compressor, brad nailer, finish nailer and I assume framing nailer. All for $239.
> 
> I'm torn - mostly doing crown, trim, wainscot, cabinets and trim.
> 
> Any opinions on the porter cable tools?


As already stated, the compressor combo is going to give you more options down the road. One other consideration is the cost of the nails and cartridges for the Passload gun. They are more expensive than regular nails. 
Brett


----------



## SandyK

Thanks guys, for your good advice.


----------



## nailerman

*Paslode*

I always stick to Paslode when I go cordless. I have many other brands of pneumatic tools but Paslode's cordless tools have been around for a long time. :yes:

Burkk


----------



## Thurman

My personal preference is the air operated guns with a small oil bath type compressor. I've used the Paslode's and they are really good. But if you figure in having to carry around the cartridges and their nails, etc., and unless you use them a lot, well it's just no my style. As far as a compressor, remember that those "oil-less" types are designed for pressure, not volume. I prefer the "oil bath" type compressor which will give you volume and plenty of pressure to operate your gun. Many framing contractors in my area carry a full size, 110v compressor to the jobsite with them and run multiple guns from them. The trim carpenters borrow off these a lot also on the home next door. Hose sizing is important also, forget those 1/4" hoses, get you a good 3/8" hose which will help keep the volume you need near the gun(s). Thanks, David


----------



## <*(((><

One of my favorite air tools is my Kobalt CO2 setup for my air guns. It is a regulator with a belt clip attached to it, that allows the use of any CO2 canisters (think paintball). It is great for those small jobs where you don't want to get the compressor out or if you are just heading over to someones house to hang a room of crown or baseboard. My 16oz tank will do several rooms of crown and baseboard. The kit comes with a coiled airhose, which makes it really nice as you can attach the tank and regulator to your belt behind you and drop your nailer in your carpenters bags, then just grab and go when you need to nail.

It doesn't cost all that much either, ~$75 for the setup now. And when you need more C02 you can either go to lowes and they will do an exchange for a full tank, or go to a paintball store and have it filled for a couple of bucks.


----------

